# Serra Id



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi, i bought this fish but don't know if it is a compressus or rhombeus, what do You think?







Thanks


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

I am just learning here but from what I have researched that looks like a Rhom. A Compressus usually has some barring and I don't see any. Nice fish


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Serrasalmus Rhombeus.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey Andoni,
Do you still have your Manny or did you sell it?

nevermind!..I just saw your signature!...


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Da said:


> Hey Andoni,
> Do you still have your Manny or did you sell it?
> 
> nevermind!..I just saw your signature!...


Thanks for asking but he died last week, it sucks because he was a awesome piranha.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

ANDONI said:


> Hey Andoni,
> Do you still have your Manny or did you sell it?
> 
> nevermind!..I just saw your signature!...


Thanks for asking but he died last week, it sucks because he was a awesome piranha. 
[/quote]

sorry to hear!...


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Da said:


> Hey Andoni,
> Do you still have your Manny or did you sell it?
> 
> nevermind!..I just saw your signature!...


Thanks for asking but he died last week, it sucks because he was a awesome piranha. 
[/quote]

sorry to hear!...








[/quote]

Thanks.


----------

